# Mit Spinngeschirr auf Friedfisch?



## Rannebert (4. Februar 2014)

Moinsen,

folgende Situation besteht zur Zeit: Seit Mai 2013 Scheininhaber und Angelberechtigt im Verein, allerdings direkt nur Spinnfischen gegangen. Daher ist auch nur begrenzt Ausrüstung vorhanden, nur juckt es mir in den Fingern wieder ans Wasser zu gehen. Wenn da nicht die Raubfischschonzeit wäre...

So stellt sich mir natürlich die Frage, was kann ich denn wohl mit meiner Spinnausrüstung anfangen?

Vorhanden wären drei Ruten und drei Rollen, die man ja sicher anderweitig missbrauchen könnte.


 20 Jahre alte Telerute: 1.80m und Wurfgewicht bis 20g (für die ganz schlecht zugänglichen Bereiche!) :m
 Allroundspinnrute: 2.40 WG 10-30g
 Harte Gummifischrute: 2.70 WG 20-50g
 Als Rollen wären zur Hand:


 3000er mit geflochtener, Tragkraft glaub irgendwas um 8 Kilo (plus leere Ersatzspule)
4000er mit Mono, ca 0.30
4000er Mit geflochtener, irgendwas zwischen 6 und 8 Kilo
(Fragt nicht, warum auf der kleinen Rolle die Schnur mit mehr Tragkraft ist, das macht man als Anfänger so! Da spielt auch die Reihenfolge vom Kauf mit rein...)

Optimal zum Friedfischeln ist das ja sicher alles nicht so, wie ich vermute. Aber es muss ja auch suboptimal gehen, zumindest zum Ausprobieren! Die meisten Gewässer in meinem Verein haben bis zum 31.3. Wintersperrung, und daher würde ich wohl am ehesten an den Mittellandkanal, bzw. eher an den Stichkanal nach Salzgitter gehen. Da ist der Schiffsverkehr auch recht moderat, und wenn die Schleusen nicht gerade pumpen auch wenig bis keine Strömung vorhanden.

Die Frage an euch ist nun, was kann ich damit so anstellen, ohne grossartige Neuanschaffungen zu tätigen? 

Wenn man die kurze Tele als sicher völlig ungeeignet mal rauslässt, könnte man dann mit der Gummifischrute Feedern? Oder beide Ruten zum Posenangeln verwenden? Oder was ganz anderes?
Wie ist es mit der Schnur? Eine Ersatzspule hab ich ja noch leer, da könnte zB ne dünne Mono drauf. Meine vorhandenen geflochtenen in der Stärke sind ja sicher nicht das Gelbe vom Ei dafür. Und wie ists mit der 0.30er Mono?

Kurz gesagt, ich habe: 
Keine Ahnung! 
Keine Lust Geld für Neuanschaffungen, die nicht im Bereich Kleinteile liegen, zu tätigen, da ich den Rest des Jahres vermutlich wieder nur Spinnen gehen werde.
Und, ich habe auch niemanden, den ich kenne, der mich an die Hand nehmen könnte, von dessen Erfahrung ich profitieren könnte.

Daher hoffe ich auf euch, und vor allem darauf, dass nicht alle gleich mit dem Kopf schütteln, und sich denken: 'Der Trottel soll sich einfach was ordentliches Kaufen!'


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mit Spinngeschirr auf Friedfisch?*

Alles nicht so optimal, aber um ein paar Versuche zu machen ginge die 1,8m und 2,4m Rute. Die Gummifischrute ist zum Feedern ganz ungeeignet, da man die Bisse nicht sieht und bei einer harten Rute die Fische auch schnell ausschlitzen. 

Die beiden anderen Ruten würde ich im Nahbereich auf Grund fischen bzw mit der 2,4m Rute auch eventuell mit Laufpose. Würde auf eine Ersatzspule eine max 0,18er Schnur aufspulen, Vorfach um die 0,14mm mit entsprechend kleinen Haken. Damit sollte man im MLK ein paar dicke Rotaugen fangen können. Die dürften sich bald versammeln, da sie (zumindest bei uns am MLK) so März / April laichen.


----------



## Gardenfly (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mit Spinngeschirr auf Friedfisch?*

irgendwie ist das gesamte Gerät recht ungeeignet zum Stippen,schon mal über eine kleine 4 -5 m Telestippe nachgedacht?
deren Preise beginnen noch im Kleinteilesegment.Dazu ein paar Posen,Schrotblei und eine deutlich dünner Schnur und kleine Haken.
Dürfte im ganzen nicht viel teurer werden als eine Schnurfüllung hochwertiger Geflochtener.
Feedern mit der Spinnrute wird auch nichts,die Bissanzeige geht üner die feine Spitze der Feederrute,einzig das Method-Feedern währe möglich.Das könnte man natürlich kombinieren: Methodfeeder auf der einen Rute und dann mit der Stippe Hauptsächlich angeln.


----------



## LdaRookie (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mit Spinngeschirr auf Friedfisch?*

Ach bla... klar kann man damit stippen... einfach kleine pose, und noch en paar fertige Vorfächer (16er Haken und entsprechend dünne Schnur).. 

Das macht dann zwar nicht so viel Spaß, wie an ner sensiblen Matchrute, oder ner richtigen Stippe aber Fische bekommste damit auch raus... 

Das geht sogar mit nem abgebrochenen ast, en bisscken schnur, pose und haken... bisscken paniermehl oder zerbröseltes Brot vom Vortag zum anfüttern und los gehts...

Immer dieses "neeee du brauchst auf jeden Fall spezielles Gerät genau für die Methode, den Zielfisch, das jeweilige Wetter, und die Mondphase...." 
quatsch... klar ist es mit speziellen Gerät einfacher, spaßiger, whatever, aber das heißt noch lange nicht, dass es mit anderem Gerät nicht geht...

Feedern würde ich allerdings auch lassen.. wird man die Bisse nicht gut genug erkennen... aber selbst da.. probiers halt aus... wenn die Fische gut beißen gehts auch....


----------



## kati48268 (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mit Spinngeschirr auf Friedfisch?*

Meine ersten Schleien habe ich "gefeedert", ohne den Begriff zu kennen und ohne irgendeine Rute mit spezieller Spitze zu verwenden; die ruckelten auch so genug am Stock, dass man es erkennen konnte und unter den Bedingungen an dem Gewässer funktionierte diese "grobe" Art der Bisserkennung besser als alle anderen.

 Da muss man einfach ausprobieren, ob es einfach so mit einer normalen Rute funktioniert. 
 Und wenn die Bisse doch zu zaghaft sind, kann man je nach Bedingungen auch mit einem Schnurbogen arbeiten, an dem man die Bisse erkennt. Zur Not nimmt man die Schnur in die Hand.


----------



## Rannebert (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mit Spinngeschirr auf Friedfisch?*

Danke schonmal.

So wie LdaRookie es darstellt sehe ich das auch, Angeln ist keine Raketenwissenschaft, und man braucht dafür, auch wenns jeder immer so hinstellen mag, nicht für jede Angelei das präzise abgestimmte Gerät.
Spass macht es damit sicherlich mehr, aber den darf man beim Angeln ja sowieso nicht empfinden! |rolleyes

Feedern ist mit meinem Kram problematisch? Sehe ich ein. Dann wird das erstmal hinten angestellt!

Weiter zur nächsten Wissenschaft: was bieten sich denn wohl für Posen an? Sprich Form und Tragkraft? Gibt es Modelle, die ich auch zum Barschangeln mit Wurm benutzen kann?
Oder ist das auch alles eine eigene Philosophie, und eigentlich geht fast jede Pose auf fast alles, solange die Tragkraft nicht übertrieben höher ist, als man sie benötigt?

@Gardenfly: Über eine günstige Stippe hab ich auch schon nachgedacht, mal schauen. Lieber wäre es mir erstmal anders.


----------



## Trollwut (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mit Spinngeschirr auf Friedfisch?*

Du kannst auch mit ner Wallerrute stippen. Macht halt keinen Spaß.
Gerade als Anfänger würd ichs einfach halten und nich für jede Art neues Equipment kaufen. Pose geht im Grunde jede. Aber je feiner, desto besser. Sie muss nur deinen Köder und die Bebleiung tragen 
Du belbiest so, dass, wenn du Quetschblei nimmst, das schwerste Blei am nähsten am Schwimmer is, und dann Richtung Köder werden die Gewichte leichter


----------



## vermesser (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mit Spinngeschirr auf Friedfisch?*

Ich bin da bei Gardenfly. Ne beringte Telestippe gibts bei Askari für unter 10 Euro, ne Rolle dazu genauso...Mono kostet fast nix. Und damit macht das Angeln auf Friedies Spaß. 

Genauso gibts bei Askari und Co. ganz billige Feederruten...fische ich/habe ich auch gefischt...problemlos. Aber bei dem anderen nimmst Du Dir selber den Spaß...und ja, richtig auf Friedies kann richtig fetzen  !


----------



## Franky (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mit Spinngeschirr auf Friedfisch?*

Die leere Ersatzspule machste Dir mit einer nicht allzu starken 0,22er Mono voll. Das langt dicke auch für etwas kräftigere Fischlis und ist - bitte nicht falsch verstehen - weniger Anfängerfehlerverzeihend. Sollte 3 - 4 € je 100 m nicht übersteigen, aber auch kein "Billigheimer" sein. Empfehlung:
www.angelsport.de/__WebShop__/product/angeln/angebote/angel-outlet/angelschnur-schnaeppchen/westline-platil-souveraen-schnur/detail.jsf

Mit kurzen Ruten kann man Posenmontagen ausbringen, aber ich denke auch, dass das nicht so der Bringer ist. Eine "Allroundrute" mit was um 30 g WG in irgendwas um 3,30 - 3,60 m ist da wesentlich besser geeignet, auch mal um Laufposenmontagen nutzen zu können. Das klappt mit Picker/Feeder definitiv nicht!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mit Spinngeschirr auf Friedfisch?*

Das mit dem Schnurbogen als Bisserkennung geht zwar, aber ist als Anfänger nicht so der Bringer. Es gibt momentan am Kanal zu viele "Störfaktoren" wie Schiffe, treibende Äste, Blätter, viel Wind zu der Jahreszeit...dann hat man mal Schnurschwimmer etc. In der Hand halten würde ich die Schnur auch nicht...da frieren einem die Finger ein, bevor ein Fisch beisst. Ist gerade im Winter recht schwierig mit den Fängen.

Zu den Posen: Es gibt verschiedene Formen und jede ist für bestimmte Bedingungen ausgelegt. Für den Anfang würde ich eine schlanke Pose und eine im unteren Bereich bauchige Pose mit etwa 2g Tragkraft mitnehmen. Sollte reichen. Ich fische meistens mit festgesetzter Posenmontage.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mit Spinngeschirr auf Friedfisch?*

Die beiden leichteren Ruten taugen ggf zum Grundfischen mit Einhängebissanzeiger oder zum Fischen mit der Laufpose im Kanal direkt unter der Rutenspitze.

Sobald die Bedingungen nicht mehr ganz ideal sind, z.B. bei Wind, brauchst du zum Posenfischen mehr Rutenlänge um die Schnur noch kontrollieren zu können.

Ich würde mir deshalb ebenfalls eine günstige Rute kaufen, die für eine Angelmethode ausgelegt ist. Die Rollen kannst du theoretisch weiter benutzen, wenn du ein paar Meter geeigneter Monoschnur an das Geflecht/die dicke Monoschnur knotest.


----------



## jigga1986 (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mit Spinngeschirr auf Friedfisch?*

für die paar rotfeder braucht man sicher keine neue ausrüstung. du kanns posenangeln und genauso 20g futterkörbe abfeuern wo ist das problem kommst halt nicht so weit raus ^^


----------



## Aquarienfisch (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mit Spinngeschirr auf Friedfisch?*

Geht alles, aber an deiner Stelle würde ich evtl mal bei Askari schauen, da gibt es Angebote, da sind Stippruten ab 2,99.- dabei =D, hat ne Kollege von mir auch, völlig ausreichend für Köfi fangen und andere Ruten tele sowie Steckruten zb. Matchruten ab 25 Euro oder so..
Ebenfalls gibt es da günstige Rollen ab 9,99 .- xD schau dich einfach dort mal um und bei Rückfragen sind die Mitglieder hier ja da  Auf deine Ersatzspule kannste ne 25 er Mono oder so was drauf machen und ne Günstige Rute dazu..
Wäre eine günstige Variante ohne deine Spinnruten zu nutzen, jedoch möchte ich dir meine persönliche Meinung auf den Weg mitgeben, auch wenn es jetzt so geht, investiere lieber etwas mehr wenn du länger damit fischen möchtest. Muss keine 200 Euro Match oder Feederrute sein aber der Unterschied zwischen einer 20 oder 30 Euro Rute zu einer die an die 100 kostet ist ernorm 
Ebenso bei Rollen, da finde ich es wichtig etwas anständige zu haben.


MfG Aquarienfisch


----------



## Rannebert (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mit Spinngeschirr auf Friedfisch?*



Franky schrieb:


> Die leere Ersatzspule machste Dir mit einer nicht allzu starken 0,22er Mono voll. Das langt dicke auch für etwas kräftigere Fischlis und ist - bitte nicht falsch verstehen - weniger Anfängerfehlerverzeihend.



Das kann ich nicht falsch verstehen. Bin mir meiner Anfänger- und Stümperhaftigkeit durchaus bewusst! Sonst würde ich ja vermutlich auch am Wasser sein, und nicht das Forum mit Fragen löchern. |bigeyes



Aquarienfisch schrieb:


> Wäre eine günstige Variante ohne deine Spinnruten zu nutzen, jedoch möchte ich dir meine persönliche Meinung auf den Weg mitgeben, auch wenn es jetzt so geht, investiere lieber etwas mehr wenn du länger damit fischen möchtest. Muss keine 200 Euro Match oder Feederrute sein aber der Unterschied zwischen einer 20 oder 30 Euro Rute zu einer die an die 100 kostet ist ernorm
> Ebenso bei Rollen, da finde ich es wichtig etwas anständige zu haben.



Sicher richtig, aber genau das wollte ich ja erstmal vermeiden. Primär gehts mir darum, überhaupt zu schauen, ob ich die Muße habe, passiv am Wasser zu sitzen und auf Fische zu warten, statt sie zu suchen, vor allem jetzt in der kalten Jahreszeit. Im Sommer mit nem kühlen Bierchen sähe das schon anders aus. Und dafür grossartig Geld auszugeben sehe ich momentan nicht ein. Schlimmstenfalls steht das Zeugs dann nur rum. Also eher Kleinteile kaufen, probieren, und dann kann man immer noch weiter sehen. Posen und Zeugs kann man dann ja auch gut weiterverwenden, ne teuere Rute für eine Angelei, an der ich wenig Spass habe eher nicht.

Wird also wohl das Beste sein, die Tage mal bei meinem HdV vorbei zu schauen, und die eine odere andere Pose, Schnur, Haken, Bleie usw mit zunehmen, und mal zu schauen, ob er evtl. ne günstige Rute hat. Sonst probier ichs erstmal mit den vorhandenen. Dann kann ich den Misserfolg wenigstens auf die Ausrüstung schieben! :q

Posenangeln scheint ja die einzige, halbwegs vernünftige Möglichkeit momentan zu sein.


----------



## Stoney0066 (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mit Spinngeschirr auf Friedfisch?*

Du kannst genauso Grundangeln, die Bisse der ganz kleinen siehst du dann halt u.u. nicht... Optimal isses nicht, aber gehen tuts!

Ich hab am Anfang alle meiner Weißfische mit der Spinnrute gefangen weil ich nur die hatte. Pose dran oder Grundblei und raus damit...

Wenn die Spitze zu unsensibel ist hol dir nen kleinen Einhängebissanzeiger...


----------



## vermesser (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mit Spinngeschirr auf Friedfisch?*

Kann man natürlich machen. Aber für den Preis von Spitzenring und Umrüstung kauf ich mir ne Telestippe mit Ringen bei Askari: http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_.../posenruten/silverman-master-ruten/detail.jsf . Lacht nicht, die habe ich selber. Funzt super für Brasse und Plötz. So und ne billige, funktionale Feeder: http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...rman-g-fiber-tele-feeder-angelrute/detail.jsf (hab ich ebenfalls). So und da schraubste zweimal das hier dran: http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...-2/saenger-startec-ii-fd-rd-rollen/detail.jsf . Damit biste bei knapp über 30 Euro und kannst vernünftig angeln...anstatt halber Sachen, Experimente und und und...man kann so billig angeln, wenn man will  !


----------



## Rannebert (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mit Spinngeschirr auf Friedfisch?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Kann man natürlich machen. Aber für den Preis von Spitzenring und Umrüstung kauf ich mir ne Telestippe mit Ringen bei Askari: http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_.../posenruten/silverman-master-ruten/detail.jsf . Lacht nicht, die habe ich selber. Funzt super für Brasse und Plötz. So und ne billige, funktionale Feeder: http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...rman-g-fiber-tele-feeder-angelrute/detail.jsf (hab ich ebenfalls). So und da schraubste zweimal das hier dran: http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...-2/saenger-startec-ii-fd-rd-rollen/detail.jsf . Damit biste bei knapp über 30 Euro und kannst vernünftig angeln...anstatt halber Sachen, Experimente und und und...man kann so billig angeln, wenn man will  !




Mieser Kerl! |krach:
Jetzt überleg ich doch, ein paar Staubfänger zum probieren zu kaufen.

Wie wäre denn die Längenempfehlung für eine Stippe, wenn ich damit zumeist am Kanal unterwegs wäre?
3m scheint mir unsinnig, 5m und 6m evtl. zu lang, um mit meinem Kescher noch klarzukommen. Und da würde man wohl eine Mono ca 0.20 drauf fischen?

Und bei der Feeder? Einfach ne geflochtene, auch wenn ich nicht bis zum Horizont werfen muss? Auch wenn ich die, so es Spass macht, wohl mal an grössere Seen (bis 44ha) schleppen würde. Sprich, ich Missbrauche eine meiner Spinnrollen. Oder auch ne Mono?

Ich bin so herrlich Ahnungslos! #d


----------



## vermesser (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mit Spinngeschirr auf Friedfisch?*

Ich habe die Stippe in 4m (mehr würde sie wohl auch schwabblig werden) und die Feeder in 3,30...würde allerdings 3,00m empfehlen, da die durch den Glasfaserblank und weil es ne Tele ist, nicht so sehr straff is...gibts auch als Steck: http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_....jsf?sid=s847024015760&sourceRefKey=jN-4E-QxK , für wenig mehr.

Mach auf die Stippe ne 18er oder 20er Mono und auf die Feeder je nach Korbgewicht ne 25er bis 30er...fertig. Geflochtene auf Feeder habe ich null Erfahrung mit.


----------



## vermesser (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mit Spinngeschirr auf Friedfisch?*

Zumal ich fürs "ordinäre" Brassenfangen keine meiner Spinruten mit nem Gewindeendring verunstalten würde. Und Schwingspitzen sind sooooooooooo billig nicht: http://www.angelcenter-soest.de/Rutenzubehoer/Rutenspitzen/Schwingspitzen:::897_900_2986.html , da biste auch mit nem 5er Minimum dabei...

Ach ja, und ne Spinrute ist aktionsmäßig nicht optimal zum Wurf mit ner Schwingspitze...zu straff, dat gibt fix Tüdel. Ich würde was schickes weiches nehmen.

Nur mal so...eine für alles, wenn bissel mehr Kohle da is: http://www.angelzentrale-herrieden....nzi-ARTINI-powerise-Multi-Tool--Casting-.html . Die kannste als Posenrute, Feederrute, Schwinspitzrute und als Drop Shot Rute (das mach ich) nehmen...Geiles Teil, gibts zig Berichte hier im Board.


----------



## Gardenfly (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mit Spinngeschirr auf Friedfisch?*

Eine Telestippe braucht keine Ringe-und damit Rolle. da ist genauso lange Schnur dran wie die Rute lang ist.Vorteil leichter da man diese Rute immer in der Hand behält,und bei kalten Wetter kühlen keine Metalteile der Rolle die Hand aus.
So eine Stippe ist auch als Raubfischangler noch Sinvoll falls man Köderfische braucht.


----------



## vermesser (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mit Spinngeschirr auf Friedfisch?*

Aber mit Ringe is sie sinnvoller...spätestens wenn im Gewässer kräftige Satzkarpfen vorkommen ist so eine kleine Rolle äußerst hilfreich  !


----------



## vermesser (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mit Spinngeschirr auf Friedfisch?*

Ach ja, falls die Artini für Dich von Interesse ist: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=248710 . Gibt aber noch mehr Themen dazu.


----------



## PirschHirsch (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mit Spinngeschirr auf Friedfisch?*

Wenn Du Dir Posen holst, sollte IMO mindestens ein Waggler dabeisein.

Ob vorbebleit oder nicht ,ist Geschmackssache und z. T. auch eine Frage der erforderlichen Wurfweite.

Muss nicht unbedingt von Drennan, Browning etc. sein - da reichen ganz günstige No-Name-Modelle.

Ich würd mir fürn Anfang einen mit 1 g, einen mit 2 g und einen mit 4 oder 5 g Tragkraft holen.

Damit dürfte so ziemlich alles abdeckbar sein.

Ein Waggler hat im Vergleich zu ner Inliner-Pose den Vorteil, dass die Schnur nur am unteren Ende durchläuft und somit ganz unter Wasser ist.

Bei Wind ein nicht zu unterschätzender Vorteil.


----------



## Rannebert (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mit Spinngeschirr auf Friedfisch?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Mach auf die Stippe ne 18er oder 20er Mono und auf die Feeder je nach Korbgewicht ne 25er bis 30er...fertig. Geflochtene auf Feeder habe ich null Erfahrung mit.



Dit würde ja bedeuten, dass ich nicht mal neue Rollen bräuchte. Meine leere Ersatzspule mit 0.20er Mono voll, eine Rolle mit ca 0.30 Mono hab ich eh da, dann wäre das ja wirklich spottbillig mal zum testen....

@PirschHirsch: Gut zu Wissen. Hätte vermutlich eh verschiedene Modelle gekauft, aber ob ein Waggler dabei gewesen wäre? Aber noch ist ja kein Geld ausgegeben.


----------



## PirschHirsch (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mit Spinngeschirr auf Friedfisch?*

Mit schlanken Posenformen liegst Du selten falsch, sind - entsprechend gewählte Tragkraft vorausgesetzt - sehr sensibel in der Bissanzeige.

Sollte bei Dir jedoch entsprechend starke Strömung vorherrschen, wären evtl. extra dafür vorgesehene Modelle angebracht.

Ich gehe jedoch jetzt einfach mal davon aus, dass Du mit ganz normalen Wagglern erstmal gut klarkommen dürftest.

Die Dinger funzen auch einwandfrei mit Wurm auf Barsch - für diesen Zweck verwende ich fast ausschließlich Waggler.

Je nach erforderlicher Wurfweite mit ner Tragkraft zwischen 2 g und 8 g (dann als vorgebleite Distance Missile).

Waggler gibts jedoch auch fürs Raubfischangeln in deutlich heftigeren Kalibern. Für Nahdistanzen bei heiklen Hechten nehm ich sehr gerne den Drennan Pike Waggler, der geht je nach Modell bis 32 g hoch.

Noch ein Tipp: Wenn Du den Waggler mit nem kleinen Wirbel auf der Schnur montierst (Schnur durch Wirbelöhr, Karabiner in die Posenöse), kannst Du die Pose einfach kurzerhand aushängen und wechseln, ohne neu knoten zu müssen.

Dann einfach die andere Pose dran und ggf. die Bebleiung anpassen - fertig. Auch das geht mit einem reinen Inliner-Modell z. B. nicht, da musst Du immer die Schnur komplett rausziehen und dann ummontieren. 

Es gibt auch extra Posenadapter - ein kleiner normaler Tönnchenwirbel tuts aber IMO völlig. So ein Posenadapter ist jedoch wiederum super, wenn Du aus nem waschechten Inliner (= hat keine Fußöse) mit nach unten rausstehendem "Stiel" nen Waggler machen willst.

Das spar ich mir aber so gut wie immer und nehm gleich nen richtigen Waggler. Aber so als Notmaßnahme gar nicht so doof.

Ebenfalls sehr gut finde ich die Liftmontage mit Ankerschrot, bei der die Pose dann hochsteigt und sich flachlegt. Ist vor allem zum Schleien- und Brachsenangeln direkt auf Grund echt super, zum "normalen" Köfi-Stippen aber evtl. weniger geeignet.

Viel Spaß - "Rumposen" rockt und ist IMO sehr spannend!

Und damit es richtig rockt, solltest Du den jeweiligen Platz idealerweise vorab sauber ausloten, um eine möglichst optimale Tiefeneinstellung zu erzielen.

Alles kein Hexenwerk, das bekommst Du locker hin!


----------



## Rannebert (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mit Spinngeschirr auf Friedfisch?*

Danke PirschHirsch, das klingt alles sinnvoll und überzeugend. Ich fange auch gerade an, mich in die Materie einzulesen, und via Youtube einzusehen, letzteres ist aber oft genug verlorene Zeit, wie mir scheint....

Am besten isses wohl, das ganze einfach mal auszuprobieren, ein gewisses Grundwissen hab ich hoffentlich langsam zusammen! |rolleyes


Barsch wäre ja noch die Alternative, in der KuKö-freien Zeit.
Die kleinen Rabauken mag ich ja gerne an der Angel, und wenn sie nicht mehr so klein sind auch sehr gerne in der Pfanne. Dafür wäre doch aber sicher eine beringte Stippe sinnvoller quer zu nutzen, da universeller einsetzbar?


----------



## Allrounder27 (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mit Spinngeschirr auf Friedfisch?*

Geh erstmal los und versuch dein Glück und wenn dir das gefällt, dann holst dir ne Floatrute und eine Picker und du kannst "richtig" loslegen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mit Spinngeschirr auf Friedfisch?*



> Barsch wäre ja noch die Alternative, in der KuKö-freien Zeit.


Nicht nur Barsch - ist grade auch das Schöne am Wurmangeln, dass es einen so hohen Überraschungsfaktor gibt.

Da kannste genauso gut ne Schleie oder nen Satzkarpfen erwischen. Auch schöne große Rotaugen hauen sich nen Tauwurm ab und zu mal rein.

Also quasi mit voller Absicht komplett anti-zielfisch-orientiert. Vielfalt gewinnt.

Denn Langeweile kommt da nicht auf - ganz im Gegenteil. Für mich ist Posenangeln auf Friedfische genauso interessant und spannend wie Spinnfischen oder Ansitzen auf Hecht.

Ich verwende kein spezielles Stipp-Geschirr, sondern einfach ne leichte Floatrute bis 35 g WG. Da bekommt man auch nen nicht allzu großen Karpfen im Notfall noch recht stressfrei mit raus.

Mit nem 16er-Vorfach und Maden dran lassen sich dann damit genauso gut Köderfische fangen wie mit ner "richtigen" Stippe.

Mit Matchruten fang ich persönlich gar nix an, die sind mir zu filigran und haben mir zu kleine Ringe. Aber das ist natürlich Geschmackssache.

Die Wurfweite mit den ganz leichten Wagglern ist bei dem Stock natürlich begrenzt, da das WG deutlich unterschritten wird.

Das macht mir aber nix, da ich a) auf Schleien sowieso fast nur auf absolute Nahdistanz im Flachwasser angle und b) auf Entfernung und Barsch eben die deutlich schwereren Long-Distance-Waggler zum Einsatz kommen.

Bin damit vollkommen zufrieden und habe daher keinen Bedarf für ne extra Matchrute oder Stippe.

Im Gegenteil - als "Reservenfreak" fühle ich mich damit deutlich wohler als mit so ganz filigranem Zeug.

In direkter Krautnähe hab ich da ne 28er Hauptschnur und n 25er Vorfach dran.

In harmloserer Umgebung isses ne 24er Hauptschnur und n 21er Vorfach.

Ist zugegebenermaßen ne Runde grobmotorisch - aber die Fische stören sich nicht großartig dran.

Noch schwächer angle ich nur rein auf Köfis und dann auch nur in Bezug aufs Vorfach. 

Ist doch völlig wurst, ob da dann an ner 24er Hauptschnur n 16er Vorfach vorne dran ist - Köfis haben eh keine großartige Power und beißen da genauso gut. Hauptsache das Vorfach ist da dann nicht zu dick, Hauptschnur quasi irrelevant (solange es nicht unbedingt ne 35er ist).

Sch**** auf "Systemästhetik" oder Feinheitsflash - Hauptsache, es funzt. Und das tut es bei mir auf diese Weise schon ewig.

Wenn Stelle und Uhrzeit passen und man sich vor allem so leise und unauffällig wie nur möglich verhält, dann rockt das.

Lärm, grelles Lampenlicht usw. sind vor allem in puncto Schleien und vorsichtige Barsche IMO viel kontraproduktiver als ein paar Schnurstärken mehr.

Gibt also IMO keinerlei Grund, aus dem eigentlichen Equipment nen wundersamen Das-Muss-Unbedingt-Ultrafetisch zu machen.

Insofern @TE: Teste es einfach aus und mach Dir erstmal nicht allzu viele Gedanken um "falsches" Gerät.

Denn soviel falsch machen kann man da gar nicht. Da wird IMO auch ein viel zu großes und vollkommen unnötiges Halligalli um Equipment gemacht.

Wenn sich Köfis völlig primitiv mit nem Stock und nem normalen Bindfaden fangen lassen, juckt die eine etwas stärkere durchsichtige Mono gleich zweimal nicht.

Sofern man am richtigen Platz sitzt und einigermaßen weiß, wie dieser Platz wann und in welcher Tiefe am besten zu beangeln ist.

Fähigkeiten fangen in erster Linie Fische, nicht das Equipment. Insofern: Hau rein and have fun #h

Eventuell erwischt Du Dich dann sogar irgendwann dabei, dass Du auf einmal die Spinne desöfteren zugunsten der Float-Rute zuhause lässt |supergri


----------



## Rannebert (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mit Spinngeschirr auf Friedfisch?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Geh erstmal los und versuch dein Glück





PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Insofern @TE: Teste es einfach aus und mach Dir erstmal nicht allzu viele Gedanken um "falsches" Gerät.



So wirds jetzt auch gemacht. Die Tage mal zum Händler fahren, und schauen, ob er günstiges Gerät hat, sonst wird einfach ne Rute für wirklich kleines Geld bestellt, und dann schau ich einfach mal.
Vorm Rechner fängt man ja eh keine Fische! 

Danke euch :l


----------



## Dakarangus (12. Februar 2014)

*AW: Mit Spinngeschirr auf Friedfisch?*

Ich sehe es so wie Vermesser, als Frühjahrs-beschäftigung reicht so eine einfache Friedfischrute wie die aus den Links doch völlig aus.

Ich würde dir schon fast zu der günstigen Zitterspitzen-Rute raten, ich finde die angelei insofern sehr einfach, weil du die TIEFE der Fische nicht groß suchen musst. einfach einen Futterkorb dran und mit dem Futter lockst du die fische zum Grund und zu deinem Köder. Wenn es klappt... 
Die schnur straffen und auf den Biss warten. Warm anziehen nicht vergessen.

(Futter nur aus dem Supermarkt kaufen, bloß nichts vom angelshop, eine Paniermehl/Haferflocken mischung mit Vanille-Pulver dazu reicht aus)

Das mit dem Friedfischangeln hat noch den Vorteil, dass du dir Ködefische sammeln kannst und die am system (spinn-)fischen kannst. das ist auch nicht uninteressant.


----------



## Rannebert (14. April 2014)

*AW: Mit Spinngeschirr auf Friedfisch?*

Um das Thema noch mal aufzuwärmen:

Ich war jetzt am Sonntag endlich das erste Mal dieses Jahr am Wasser, und da hier immer noch Zander-/Hechtschonzeit ist, gabs Wurm und Made am Haken.

Eine günstige Posenrute hatte ich mir noch gekauft, und die 2.40er Spinnrute auch dazu missbraucht ein wenig Posen treiben zu lassen. Und offensichtlich kann man auch so Fische fangen! Hätte ich mir gar nicht soviel Gedanken machen müssen. Die Rollen hab ich einfach missbraucht, bzw. auf die vorhandene Ersatzspule ne 0.20er druff ziehen lassen...

Gab insgesamt 12 Fische: einen Kleinstbarsch, und der Rest Rotaugen/Federn bis 25cm, aber der Grossteil eher so um die 15-20cm rum. Alles in allem ein sehr erfolgreicher Tag, und einer Pose zuzuschauen, während sich der noch unbekannte Fisch daran zu schaffen macht, hat auch durchaus seinen Reiz!

In diesem Sinne, nochmals danke, für Beratung und Ermunterung. #6 Auch wenn ich jetzt die potentiell vorhandene Notwendigkeit von längeren Ruten zum Posenfischen endlich erkannt habe. 2.40m ist schon manchmal sehr unpraktisch kurz für sowas.


Vielleicht werd ich ja doch noch zum nicht-exklusiv-Spinnfischer werden! |bigeyes


----------



## BDeKid (14. April 2014)

*AW: Mit Spinngeschirr auf Friedfisch?*

Hab Jahre Lang mit ner  2.80cm  30- 60gr  Spinnrute  auch  30- 60gr  Sargbleie  rausgefeuert  und  dutzende  Friedfische  sowie  aale  gefangen  (  seis  Alt Arm Rhein  oder eben  Baggersee  )  ging  super  ohne  Probs  -  als  Schnur  hab ich immer irgendwas  so  um  die  28 ziger  Mono  oder wenn geflochten  12 er genommen  

MfG
B.DeKid


----------



## Micha383 (14. April 2014)

*AW: Mit Spinngeschirr auf Friedfisch?*

ich "missbrauche" meine Spinnruten auch des öfteren fürs Posen und Grundangeln.

und so wie ich den Thread überflogen habe, hast ja nichts falsch gemacht in der Richtung #6

Hab selbst mal mein BaitCaster (130wg) zum Grundangeln missbraucht und das mit Erfolg und ich könnte nicht behaupten das es keinen Spaß gemacht hätte :vik:

Selbst mit meiner Jig/Spin Rute feuer ich nach lust und laune Posenmontagen raus. Fliegen meist nur nen paar meter aber am Fluß brauchst auch net mehr, selbst am See brauchte es auch nicht weiter sein. Denn meiner erfahrung nach fängt man Ufernah auch schöne Friedfische |supergri

Gruß
Micha


----------



## thanatos (17. April 2014)

*AW: Mit Spinngeschirr auf Friedfisch?*

mal 50 Jährchen zurück in der Ostalgie gekramt,kein Geld und wenn ich welches gehabt hätte ,hätte ich mir auch nichts aussuchen können weil´s nüscht gab.Eine Bambuskopfrute und eine 2,10 m Vollglasrute WG ca 20 g
dazu eine Stationärrolle mit drei Wechselspulen.Damit mußte alles gehen 
und ging es auch.


----------



## PirschHirsch (18. April 2014)

*AW: Mit Spinngeschirr auf Friedfisch?*



> Vielleicht werd ich ja doch noch zum nicht-exklusiv-Spinnfischer werden! |bigeyes


Hehe, sag ich doch - scheinst ja durchaus ne Runde angefixt zu sein. Wundert mich wie gesagt nicht unbedingt. Schön, dass es mit Deinen Sachen gleich so gefunzt hat. 

So hast Du auch in der RF-Schonzeit immer was Interessantes und Spannendes zum Ausprobieren - "Schonzeit-Koller" adé! Und das ganz ohne ne Armee von teurem Spezial-Equipment.

Willkommen im "Poserclub"


----------



## Tate (18. April 2014)

*AW: Mit Spinngeschirr auf Friedfisch?*



Aquarienfisch schrieb:


> Geht alles, aber an deiner Stelle würde ich evtl mal bei Askari schauen, da gibt es Angebote, da sind Stippruten ab 2,99.- dabei =D, hat ne Kollege von mir auch, völlig ausreichend für Köfi fangen und andere Ruten tele sowie Steckruten zb. Matchruten ab 25 Euro oder so..
> Ebenfalls gibt es da günstige Rollen ab 9,99 .- xD schau dich einfach dort mal um und bei Rückfragen sind die Mitglieder hier ja da
> MfG Aquarienfisch



und dann stellt er die Frage nach einer solchen Rolle für 9,99€ und die ersten Antworten sind "kauf nicht so ein Billigkram" oder "wer billig kauft kauft zweimal" etc.
Um die raubfischfreie Zeit des Jahres zu überbrücken reicht das vorhandene Material allemal, vor allem wenn er sich nicht tiefer ins Friedfischangeln vertiefen will. Die Rute mit 2,40m dazu die Rolle mit der Mono da eine Pose drauf oder Grundblei und fertig die Laube. Das der Spassfaktor nicht so hoch ist wie mit entsprechenden Equipment ist ihm selbst klar aber zum Fische ärgern und den Entzugserscheinungen nach zu geben reicht es allemal.


----------

